# HELP Painting Kayak!!!



## HALOJmpr (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to camo my Malibu X-Factor so I can drift shoot a couple of local rivers.  My biggest concern is paint sticking to the poly and staying.  I've got the plastic-kote paint and I'm going to lightly sand the surfaces to degloss them.  Does anyone else have any ideas or experience in painting the new style kayaks????  Thanks!


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Oct 12, 2008)

When I worked at a paint and body shop, we would take a red scotchbrite pad and rub everything that was going to be painted until the shine was out, if there is any bit that still has some shine to it the paint will flake off in the future. Then we applied a plastic adhesion promoter to the plastic, then we applied the paint. You can probably find a plastic adhesion promoter at a place like auto zone or if you know where a place that sells quality automotive paints, that would be the place to look. That will give you better adhesion, but you can also look at the krylon fusion paints, they are designed for plastics. Either way you go, I would put a couple coats of a flat based clear coat to further protect the paint job.


----------



## slimbo (Oct 12, 2008)

If its made like my canoe, nothing will work.  At least nothing Ive found.  Ive got an "old town" red canoe and I found out they are actually made out of the same stuff those blue plastic barrels are made of.  I tried every brand and type of paint that home depot and lowes had and nothing stuck well.  I then went to a commercial automotive paint distributer and got a plastic adhesion stuff and automotive paint for plastic bumpers.  Krylon worked better.  Actually the best thing I found was paint designed for high heat, like engine primer.  I basically painted it then continually touch up as the season goes on.  It looked darn good though.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 12, 2008)

What color is your kayak?  If it is green or brown I wouldn't go through the hassle of trying to paint it because that is probably going to be an ongoing battle.  I was going to buy a red Coleman canoe but when heard what a pain in the rear it is to keep paint on them I gave up that idea.  

I think you would be better served by a camo burlap cover.  This would be something that you would have to probably custom make and sew using burlap blind material.  Once you fitted this over the kayak using black bungee cords you could then buy raffia grass and zip tie it to the cover to really break it up.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Oct 13, 2008)

You might also want to look at something like camoclad camo systems. They are sheets of camo vinyl with adhesive on the back and they come in mutiple camo options. Probably be more expensive, but well worth the extra money spent, imo.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Do a search on  www.georgiakayakfishing.com   - there's a lot of good info on painting 'yaks there on the forum.Also,you might send Randy a p.m. here - he's the world's foremost kayak expert!

Floating a creek or river is my favorite way to hunt squirrels,next to hunting with dogs.It's deadly on deer,too - especially when it's real cold.I guess the air's a little warmer near the water? Animals don't seem to be alarmed by a kayak when you're still - I guess we look like just another log floating down the river to them. It doesn't seem to matter much about camo.

Have you ever pulled up into deer camp in your kayak with a deer across the front? That'll make believers out of 'em! Especially if you have a stringer of fish,too.


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2008)

Drift shooting rivers?  Most land along our rivers is private with a few exceptions.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't see why that would prohibit you from shooting while in the river?  The land around most lakes is private too, but you can hun the islands and from a boat.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 13, 2008)

Randy said:


> Drift shooting rivers?  Most land along our rivers is private with a few exceptions.



Hey Randy .... I'm going to drift shoot the Aucilla and Wacissa in Florida.  I hunt in both Ga and FL but reside in FL.   We just always spook up so many more ducks running motor back from ramp and were even under power with Snow Geese in range last year.  I don't want to miss those chance again


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 13, 2008)

_Have you ever pulled up into deer camp in your kayak with a deer across the front? That'll make believers out of 'em! Especially if you have a stringer of fish,too._

My Brother in law was sitting with the blind up 2 years ago when a decent 8 point came crashing to the water 30 yards from him .... Good reason we both take a couple of rounds of buckshot every time


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

The jump shooting ducks while floating aint illegal. Its actually very legal as long as your not under power and in a navigatable water way.

However, with that said, you may have just incrimidated yourself with the buckshot comment. lol


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 9, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> The jump shooting ducks while floating aint illegal.



*NON NAVIGATABLE WATERWAY

if someone owns the land on both sides of the river then youre tresspassing if you dont have permission. straight from the GW's mouth.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

Jerk..that is absolutely the most rediculous thing i have ever heard regarding hunting.

If im floating the flint river, it doesnt matter who owns what. PUBLIC NAVIGATABLE WATERWAY.


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

And tell your game warden he needs to study up on his ordinances. He was wrong..or you misinterpreted what he was saying.

If it's a slough off a river, than yeah, but thats not a public navigatable waterway.


----------



## JerkBait (Nov 9, 2008)

Bandchazer said:


> And tell your game warden he needs to study up on his ordinances. He was wrong..or you misinterpreted what he was saying.
> 
> If it's a slough off a river, than yeah, but thats not a public navigatable waterway.



a navigatable waterway is legal. all the rivers in the area i was inquiring about arent. = the answer i got


----------



## Bandchazer (Nov 9, 2008)

"Of course"...lol....i like the way you back pedal.

Anywho...............


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2008)

HALOJmpr said:


> Hey Randy .... I'm going to drift shoot the Aucilla and Wacissa in Florida.  I hunt in both Ga and FL but reside in FL.   We just always spook up so many more ducks running motor back from ramp and were even under power with Snow Geese in range last year.  I don't want to miss those chance again



You better watch out for the airboat brigade in those two rivers.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 10, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> a navigatable waterway is legal. all the rivers in the area i was inquiring about arent. = the answer i got



There has been a LONG discussion of this in the past.  To be navigable, the river must be able to sustain commercial barge traffic.  There are very few rivers in Georgia that meet that criteria.  The Flint River does not qualify its entire length.  That being said, many larger non-navigable rivers such as the Flint, the Withlachoochee and a few others have always had sportsman traffic.  Of course, so did several trout streams in N. Georgia until the owners of the banks decided otherwise.  

I have received 3 different answers from 3 different game wardens on one river close to me.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 10, 2008)

[

I have received 3 different answers from 3 different game wardens on one river close to me. [/QUOTE]

Sounds like what lawyers do.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry you guys have such trouble in GA.  I have GW's check us out at the ramp pretty often but not very often on the water.  There's no issue where we hunt and I like that there's not a lot of pressure.

Now I'd love to hear all of you debate about us going to shoot on the GULF!!!   Lot's of room for the Boom!!!!


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 25, 2008)

You can definitely float the Aucilla and Wacissa, I hunt the Ochlocknee all the time and folks own land on both sides of it, game warden checked me just the other day, whether I had permission or not never came out of his mouth. I'm thinking about getting me a kayak too


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 25, 2008)

Back to the OP, You ready to learn how to paint plastic????
















Get a propane torch and flame treat the whole boat, Put just enough flame on it to remove the sheen from the plastic, Make it dull. Then paint it, If you have already painted it you need to remove the paint first.

On the other subject, The flint around Meriweather co is ok to float in, I have been check plenty of times in lots of diffrent locations and have even asked and they all say there is no issue with hunting birds.


----------

